
Air Force is looking into Elon Musk's pot smoking: Source - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/07/air-force-is-looking-into-elon-musks-pot-smoking-source.html
======
newnewpdro
It's comical how much drama is emerging surrounding this. If you actually
watch the podcast, Musk takes a single puff which doesn't even go past the
interior of his mouth as if he's smoking a cigar.

------
IronWolve
The amusing thing, Musks asks, is this legal? And JRE said yes in California.
Wonder about JRE's other guests with security clearances now, since he has
many military contractors, etc.

------
arisAlexis
is America turning back time? This article could not be more conservative and
prude.

